# The 2nd Amendment



## Wild Rogue (Jan 8, 2012)

So what do you guy's think, Can Obama pull this off without a war!!

http://www.washingtontimes.com/blog/inside-politics/2012/feb/10/nra-official-obama-wants-outlaw-guns-2nd-term/


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Hope everybody is where they need to be on election day!


----------

